# Hello from Polk County Florida



## John McIntyre (Dec 23, 2019)

My name is Jack McIntyre and I am in the process of looking for lodge to petition and hopeful join. I don't know much about Freemasonry other than its a private fraternal organization.


----------



## Winter (Dec 23, 2019)

John McIntyre said:


> My name is Jack McIntyre and I am in the process of looking for lodge to petition and hopeful join. I don't know much about Freemasonry other than its a private fraternal organization.


Good luck on your journey.  If you have any questions along the way we would be happy to help however we can. I'm in Florida as well, in Tampa Bay, and you should find one easily. Freemasonry is thriving here in the sunshine state. There is a Lodge locator on the website for the Grand Lodge of Florida. Let me know if you cant find it.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## John McIntyre (Dec 23, 2019)

Thank you I appreciate your message. I was able to obtain the website address of the local masonic district here in polk county thanks to the response of another user in a different thread post.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 24, 2019)

John McIntyre said:


> My name is Jack McIntyre and I am in the process of looking for lodge to petition and hopeful join. I don't know much about Freemasonry other than its a private fraternal organization.



Welcome, Jack. My first question has to be; if you don’t know much about us why do you want to join us? Not saying it’s a bad choice, just curious.
“Oh look, a private fraternal organization, I think I’ll join!” was not my path.
Best of luck, keep us posted.


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 25, 2019)

Greetings and welcome, and good luck.


----------



## John McIntyre (Dec 26, 2019)

Brother JC, I could just say what you said as my reason but that would an outright lie, my reasons are more pure... I took an interest based on doing extensive reading about the fraternity I also watched several news stories which were extremely positive to Freemasonry including  the story on CBS Sunday morning which put the New York Freemasons and its Grand Lodge including an interview with the then Grand Master and an female professor from UCLA who is considered to be an expert on Freemasonry opened my eyes and the fact that they are a very charitable organization supporting the Shriners Hospital For Children and a Child Identification program and the comradery and support between the brothers of the lodge. I can't say that anyone in my family was ever a Mason and none of my friends have been masons, this was just something I felt I needed to do.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 26, 2019)

That’s much more understandable, thank you.


----------



## Nana25 (Mar 11, 2020)

Please am samuel from Ghana, I would love to join the noble family, please what is requirements for one to jorn


----------



## J Chapman (Mar 14, 2020)

Not sure if it’s the same in the states as it is in Australia, but on Netflix right now there a small series called “Inside the Freemasons”. Worth a watch if you come across it. And good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 14, 2020)

J Chapman said:


> Not sure if it’s the same in the states as it is in Australia, but on Netflix right now there a small series called “Inside the Freemasons”. Worth a watch if you come across it. And good luck!



I remember when UGLE was filming this there was much discussion on my lodges mail list. Good to “hear” a bit of feedback.


----------



## Center (Mar 14, 2020)

Welcome Jack


----------



## Bloke (Mar 15, 2020)

Greetings and welcome !


----------

